# Wade fishing bolivar



## Dallas157 (Aug 3, 2013)

A guy told me about a sunken barge he waded around bolivar. I dont think he's talking about the Selma since he says he drive through Winnie to get there. Any idea where he's talking about??? Thanks in advance


----------



## Dallas157 (Aug 3, 2013)

I think it's called the pig pin. Just looking for a little help if anyone can point me the right way


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

There used to be some old barges on the left side of the ferry landing in Bolivar. You can get to them from Frenchman's Rd. I used to wade there long ago. Good luck!


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Realvestor said:


> There used to be some old barges on the left side of the ferry landing in Bolivar. You can get to them from Frenchman's Rd. I used to wade there long ago. Good luck!


^^This.

I used to wade them during flounder season many many years ago. Back then, I used to climb up and walk the barge and fish around the edges. I went back there last year and noticed that time and weather have rusted them down to virtually nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

........


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

barges are on the right side of the ferry landing, not the left. If you are going by boat then the barges would be on the left. If going by car its on the right.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Ripin' Lips said:


> barges are on the right side of the ferry landing, not the left. If you are going by boat then the barges would be on the left. If going by car its on the right.


If taking the ferry from Galveston to Bolivar, the old sunken barge that I was speaking of is accessed via Frenchtown Road, which is the first left after getting off the ferry.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

habanerojooz said:


> If taking the ferry from Galveston to Bolivar, the old sunken barge that I was speaking of is accessed via Frenchtown Road, which is the first left after getting off the ferry.


OP spoke of going thru Winnie which is why I commented on the barges being on the right side. You are correct, if coming from ferry then its a left.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

The only thing left is just a frame. You can look on google maps pro and clearly see it off the point. There's ample parking and this spot looks like it would get pretty crowded on the weekend.


----------

